# Is this normal



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

My Black Australorpe is laying eggs but they are smaller than the rest and it seems as though she is in the nest for at least 30-60 min. Is this normal?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Smaller than the rest of what breeds? And how long has she been laying?

If she's new her eggs will probably get larger as time goes by. The nest thing is probably normal. She knows she's got an egg coming and is staying put until she lays it.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Yes, it's normal and especially if she's a new layer. Eggs will get larger as she matures. I have some hens that stay in the nest box much longer than 30-60 minutes.


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Smaller than the rest of what breeds? And how long has she been laying?
> 
> If she's new her eggs will probably get larger as time goes by. The nest thing is probably normal. She knows she's got an egg coming and is staying put until she lays it.


I have a Brown ISA. Her eggs grew in size and seem to be what I have read. (started laying about 2 weeks)
I have a Black Sexlink. Her eggs did the same (she started laying about 2 weeks)
Cleo started laying about 3 weeks)


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

imnukensc said:


> Yes, it's normal and especially if she's a new layer. Eggs will get larger as she matures. I have some hens that stay in the nest box much longer than 30-60 minutes.


Thx, makes me feel much better.


----------

